# Bargain Book Finds (2018) -- no self promotion, please



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Post your found bargain* books here.

(Link to the 2017 thread: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,245940.0.html)

This thread is for all to post their Bargain book finds, no self-promotion please**. Please do not link through other sites -- use KBoards affiliate or generic Amazon links.

We generally try to keep this thread on topic with book posts only, off-topic posts will be "pruned"! This helps people who check the thread whenever they see the "new post" indicator or who have the thread set up for "notify." Thanks for your consideration!

If you have a book of your own to promote, you may start a thread all your own in the Book Bazaar to promote your book, to post news and to talk to your fans! Please do not post here or ask someone to do so on your behalf. You may post in the bargain book threads open to authors, found here:
I'd Buy That Book for a Buck
Bargain Books Under $3
(These links may also be found in the Book Bazaar Threadipedia & FAQ sticky thread.) Of course, you may also list the book in your Avatar and signature. Thanks!

Tip: typing the title of the book in the post as well as adding the image will help people searching for the book!

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators

*'bargain' generally means under $5 (inside US - price may vary in other countries) . . .but, buyer beware: prices can change without notice so look before you click!

**"Self-promotion" includes books that the poster has a vested self-interest in--books by friends and family or books that the member is posting on behalf of the author, to include paid or unpaid promotion.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

$1.99 each


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

$2.99


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

*$1.99


Salvation in Death (In Death, Book 27)*


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Part of the problem with some of the series that I read is that the books are rarely on sale and I think $12.99 is definitely too much to pay for something that will entertain me for a few hours at most. This book falls into that category.
_As Death Draws Near_, the 5th book in Anna Lee Huber's Lady Darby series is $1.99 right now.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

*$1.99 each*

*
Future Noir Revised & Updated Edition: The Making of Blade Runner*

A 600+ page book on the making of Blade Runner - with interviews, etc. Good value for $2.

*
The Boys of Summer*

Seems to be in the vein of It or Stranger Things. Middling reviews, but I know I'LL enjoy it. I remember reading about it in the article _9 Books to Read After You've Binged on Netflix's Stranger Things_.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

99 cents

A new author picked up a wonderful series after Randall Garret, the original author passed away, and did a good job with this and one other book. Recommended!


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

The book that introduces Dr. Hannibal Lecter, Red Dragon by Thomas Harris, is $1.99 as of this posting.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest is offered for $2.99, but I can only get a more expensive edition to show up in the link maker. Here's the direct link to the cheaper Penguin version:

https://www.amazon.com/One-Flew-Over-Cuckoos-Nest-ebook/dp/B002J05GU8


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

The Wake Up by Catherine Ryan Hyde. $2.00 as of this posting.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

*$1.99


The Girl in the Show: Three Generations of Comedy, Culture, and Feminism*

It's normally $20+, according to ereaderiq.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

_The Anatomist's Wife_, the first Lady Darby book by Anna Lee Huber is $1.99 at posting.
I really like these, but the regular price is too high for me.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I borrowed that from the library back in 2016 because, yeah, the prices are high for kindle books. So $1.99 is a bargain. Sadly the later books in the series are also priced too high and not available in any of MY libraries.  Ah, well, plenty of other things to read.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

It looks like Philippa Carr's entire Daughters of England series is on sale. All titles appear to be $1.99 or $2.99 at posting.
These are ones that I had in print and I've been waiting for the prices to drop before buying them again. I'm not going to link all 20 of them, but here are the first few:

_The Miracle at St. Bruno's_ - $2.99


_The Lion Triumphant_ - $1.99


_The Witch from the Sea_ - $2.99


_Sarabond for Two Sisters_ - $2.99 This was the first one I read many years ago.


----------



## TriciaJ82 (Jan 18, 2011)

Anne of Green Gables Complete Series
.49


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Most of Patricia Wentworth's Miss Silver Mysteries (but not the first one) are one sale for $2.99

#2 _The Case is Closed_


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I rarely see JD Robb's In Death books on sale, but _Brotherhood in Death_ is $1.99 at posting. This is #42 in the series.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

_Murder Makes Waves_, book 4 in Anne George's Southern Sisters Mysteries is $1.99 at posting. I really enjoyed all of these and the first few are pretty reasonably priced.

Murder Makes Waves (Southern Sisters Mysteries Book 4)
image link showing blank picture for some reason


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

The Pennyfoot Hotel: Three complete novels plus a short prequel (Pennyfoot Hotel Mystery)
Author: Kate Kingsbury

Prequel: A Perilous Promise
Book 1: Room With a Clue 
Book 2: Do Not Disturb
Book 3: Service for Two

$0.99 at posting - also in KU



Phyllis A. Whitney's books were released electronically last year. I bought quite a few of them as they went on sale, but it looks like they have already reissued them *(with new ASINs)* at lower prices. I filled in the gaps in my collection this morning. The best thing is her books are all standalones so unless you really MUST read things in published order, you can pick and choose if any of them interest you.

_The Golden Unicorn_ $3.99


_The Singing Stones_ $2.99


_Feather on the Moon_ $3.99


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Worthy by Catherine Ryan Hyde. $2.00 as of this posting. (I'm in the middle of reading it right now and would highly recommend it.)


----------



## arcarver87 (Nov 17, 2016)

On pre-order for 99c/99p


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Where There's a Will (A Nero Wolfe Mystery Book )

$2.99 for now


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

_The Lightning Thief_ - Percy Jackson and the Olympians, Book 1 by Rick Riordan is $1.99 at posting


And Today's Deal includes all of L. E. Modesitt Jr's Saga of Recluce for $2.99 each. I haven't read all of them, but I remember really enjoying the first 3 or 4 when they were published.
_The Magic of Recluce_


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

The first book in Dorothy Gilman's Mrs Pollifax series, _The Unexpected Mrs Pollifax_ is $2.99 at posting.
I thoroughly enjoyed all of these, but be warned - not all of them are available electronically yet. When I read them all again last year, I had to pull out my print copies to finish the series.
Amazon has the first seven books plus the last one on Kindle.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

_The Invisible Library_, first book in the series is $2.99 right now.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I really enjoyed Deanna Raybourn's Lady Julia Grey series. The first book: _Silent in the Grave_ is $1.99 at posting. This is a new ASIN - Amazon does not show that I have it, but I purchased it back in February of 2009.
This book has one of the most captivating beginnings that I've noticed: "To say that I met Nicholas Brisbane over my husband's dead body is not entirely accurate. Edward, it should be noted, was still twitching on the floor."



_Silent in the Sanctuary_, book 2, is $3.99 at posting.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Andra said:


> I really enjoyed Deanna Raybourn's Lady Julia Grey series. The first book: _Silent in the Grave_ is $1.99 at posting. This is a new ASIN - Amazon does not show that I have it, but I purchased it back in February of 2009.
> This book has one of the most captivating beginnings that I've noticed: "To say that I met Nicholas Brisbane over my husband's dead body is not entirely accurate. Edward, it should be noted, was still twitching on the floor."
> 
> 
> ...


I second the recommendation for this series!


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Deanna Raybourn is no longer writing in the Lady Julia series. Her new books feature Veronica Speedwell and the first two of them are on sale. I enjoyed them, but not as much as the Lady Julia books.

_A Curious Beginning_ - $2.99


_A Perilous Undertaking_ - $1.99


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Another JD Robb book on sale: _Devoted in Death_ $1.99


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Bunker Hill: A City, A Siege, A Revolution

$1.99 for now.


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

I Still Dream About You by Fannie Flagg. It was $11.99 but right now it's $1.99.


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Clapton: The Autobiography, by Eric Clapton. A very good book. $1.99 as of this posting.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

This just dropped to *99 cents* from $11.99

*Notes from the Upside Down: An Unofficial Guide to Stranger Things*



*Note: The Kindle book actually isn't the KBoards database, only the audiobook is - the first time that's ever happened to me - but I think I changed the links correctly (while still keeping the KB tag so they can get a commission from the sale).*


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Sales on any books in this series are rare (this is Book 10)!



$2.99, down from $9.99 at time of posting.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

crebel said:


> Sales on any books in this series are rare (this is Book 10)!
> 
> 
> 
> $2.99, down from $9.99 at time of posting.


And if you MUST start at the beginning, book one is currently $1.99


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Rise and Shine, Benedict Stone: A Novel by Phaedra Patrick. $4.49 as of this posting, regularly $11.99


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I really enjoy the Lady Sherlock series by Sherry Thomas. _A Conspiracy in Belgravia_, the second book, is on sale for $1.99 at posting. I paid $9.99 for it when I gave in and purchased it in February.
The first book is still $9.99 and the third one will be out in October.


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Small Great Things by Jodi Picoult. $3.99 as of this posting. 
I've wanted to read this for a long time but it never seemed to come down in price. Now it has.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I enjoy the Lady Darby series by Anna Lee Huber, but the regular prices run close to $12 even for the older books.
The first few in the series are discounted at the moment if you want to give them a try.

_The Anatomist's Wife_ - $2.99


_Mortal Arts_ - $5.99


And not precisely "bargains" at $7.99 each: _A Grave Matter_ and _A Study in Death_.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The Doorbell Rang, a Nero Wolfe novel, is $1.99 now. No time to post a link now.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Here ya go, Claw.


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

The Secret Diary of Hendrik Groen by Hester Velmans. It's been $12.99 for a long time, but now it's down to $2.99


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I've had this one on my wish list for awhile, $2.99 at this posting:

The Lady in Gold


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

The Solitude of Prime Numbers by Paolo Giordano. This has been on my wish list for a long time at $12.99. Now it's $1.99.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

hamerfan said:


> The Solitude of Prime Numbers by Paolo Giordano. This has been on my wish list for a long time at $12.99. Now it's $1.99.


O.k. . . . as a math major, the title intrigues . . . bought it. Thanks.


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Made in America: An Informal History of the English Language in the United States by Bill Bryson. It's been $7.74 for a very long time but now it's $1.99.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

This entire series (normally up to $11.99 each) is currently on sale for $1.99 - $2.99. Here's Book #1:


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Digital Fortress by Dan Brown. This is his debut novel. I read it a long time ago and liked it a lot. Currently $2.99


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Not Quite Dead Enough-Nero Wolfe for two bucks


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Night Shift by Stephen King. A collection of short stories. Now only $2.99


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Travels With Charley in Search of America by John Steinbeck. It's been on my wish list for a while at $10. Now it's $1.99


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Blitzed: Drugs In The Third Reich by Norman Ohler. Normally $9.99, now $2.99


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

*$1.80


The Storied Life of A. J. Fikry: A Novel*

One of the best books I've read in a long time.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

CS said:


> *$1.80
> 
> 
> The Storied Life of A. J. Fikry: A Novel*
> ...


I read that a while back ... borrowed from the library ... 4 stars officially on GR, but realyl more like 4.5. Here's my review:

https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/18293427-the-storied-life-of-a-j-fikry

At $1.80, if you've not read it, buy it!


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

This is the first book in one of my favorite cozy mystery series. I love the characters and the situations that they keep getting into.
_Murder With Peacocks_ by Donna Andrews - $1.99 at posting.



I like JD Robb's In Death books. I don't see them on sale very often and I already have this one, but if you are working on completing your set, here it is.
_Innocent in Death_ - Book 24 - $1.99 at posting


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Your Inner Critic Is a Big Jerk: And Other Truths About Being Creative

Kindle version $1.20


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Metro Girl (Alexandra Barnaby Book 1)

Kindle version $1.99 today


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Kitchen Confidential by Anthony Bourdain. Now $2.99


----------

